
Google is seeking to deprecate Chrome’s User Agent string - massel
https://9to5google.com/2020/01/14/google-deprecate-chrome-user-agent-string-privacy/
======
vgeek
I use a Firefox extension to switch user agents, and have been unable to login
to Google Search Console with assorted strings-- it dumps you to a page
telling you to switch browsers immediately after you enter your credentials.

Google Ads interface frequently breaks in a weird way when entering an ad
group and returning to the default campaign listing while using the default FF
user agent, but works flawlessly when set to Chrome.

